
Ask HN: Is anyone using redis for anything else than caching/queuing? - cztomsik
I&#x27;m interested in this mostly because redis is limited to available RAM so even sorted sets can&#x27;t be used for general data-storage (GBs of data)<p>All what I can dream of are caches&#x2F;queues with predictable eviction strategies.<p>I&#x27;m eager (and thankful) to hear any other use-case for redis, really.<p>Background: I&#x27;m currently looking for something which can easily hold gigabytes of sorted data, with fast writes and set properties (no need to check for existence)... If it would support sharding it would be even more awesome :-)
======
godot
JuiceBox Games (mobile game company who has shut down by now) used Redis as
primary data storage for their game HonorBound. Their engineering team wrote
about this on their blog (unfortunately Web Archive link since the site no
longer exists):
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160229104854/http://blog.juice...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160229104854/http://blog.juiceboxmobile.com/2014/04/02/running-
redis-in-a-production-environment/) It sounds like they weren't completely
happy with the decision from the conclusion at the end.

Some of my personal projects I've also taken to use Redis as primary data
storage. Due to the small scale, I haven't had any issue. I find it really
nice and easy for small projects because you don't have to spend time on data
schemas like SQL databases, and you also don't have as high of hardware
requirements like Couchbase.

------
twobyfour
We use it for distributed locks on resources. (Granted, that use case is also
covered by just about any other network-accessible cache-like resource; we
just happen to also use Redis for cache, so it was already conveniently on
hand).

~~~
sp527
Redis is a bad choice for locks. Should be using ZK or something else that
provides consensus.

------
welder
Rate limiting (incr with timeout), counting, async resource locking.

